# Cold Water Plants In Tropical Aquarium



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

:yell: damn it ..... i brought some plants for my tropical aquarium and planted them on monday 5th... and just noticed that i brought a cold water plant !!!! it is in the aquarium now and temp is a constant 25oc..... should i take it out now  or will it be ok ? cold water plant means cold water only right  

Thanks in a advance


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Technically, it depends on the plant... BUT I personally don't know of any aquarium plants that wouldn't be able to take 25 C (77 F) water.

'Cold water' usually refers to the plant being able to take colder temperatures (some lower than others) but not necessarily needing the water to be cold. Some aquarium plants don't do well in very warm water (like people use for discus -- 30 C, 86 F) but 25 C should be ok for just about anything that doesn't grow only in mountain streams.  ... and just because something is a cold water plant doesn't necessarily mean that it _can't_ handle very high temperatures. Take Egeria densa for example. It's usually listed as a cold water plant (because it doesn't need a heater). It grows very well in my pond that gets some ice on it in the winter, but heats up to 30 C in the summer.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I have issues getting java moss to survive in my 28 degree celcius aquarium. It turns brown slowly over time and dies, never to recover. At first, I thought it was due to the fact that it was senitive to the effects of excel, but then it also died in my aquariums where I was not dosing excel. As far as c02 injection, it did not seem to make a difference whether the java moss was in an C02 injected or non c02 injected tank, it seemed to die. The only isolating variable that could explain this was temperature. I noticed that the pet store that I bought the java moss from had them in a GoldFish tank Temperature: 24 degrees celcius and they were growing out of control and a nice lush green color. I am sure that other peoples' experiences may be different, but this was just my own observation and experience. I believe some plants may do better in cooler water and java moss may be one.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

What plant is it?


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Egeria Densa. (Elodea) is the plant.... i think they can be alright upto temps of 26 but i want to increse my temp to 28ish for my fish as i am due to get a few this friday. I have a new aquarium you see so will get two or three plecs...


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Egeria densa is a strange plant. That temperature (28 C) alone won't kill it (like I said, it grows in my pond that gets very very warm in the summer). It's supposed to be a great "beginner" plant and be very easy to grow, but for one reason or another I've never been able to keep it well in any tank for an extended period of time. I had some in my tank about a month ago, and it was doing great... then all of a sudden it just died. It may have been Excel (which it's supposedly very sensitive to, but it didn't have a problem other times I had dosed it), or that it got shaded by some floating plants, or a combination of the two. In my pond it seems indestructible.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks once again for the help and advice guys, you have been great  . I hope mine grows well and lives long... so far 5 days into my new aquarium and all is top notch PH is fine plants have started to root etc... 

And the info about the Java moss also was of help to, as i would like a good moss to put in my aquarium but will hunt around for a good one...

Thanks again this is really a good forum


----------

